# How often do you train the same muscle?



## sharlak88 (Feb 1, 2017)

This is my question I have done frequency x2 for example Wednesday leg strength and Friday leg hypertrophy.
But reading a book of bodybuilding I found that the author ( Nick Evans) recommends training each muscle 1 day a week.


It is better to train (for hypertrophy) once a week for example: monday: triceps+back/ tuesday: biceps+chest..

or *monday: pull day* tuesday: push, wednesday: leg, *thursday: pull*


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2017)

For hypertrophy, 2x per week.

Sports Med. 2016 Nov;46(11):1689-1697.
Effects of Resistance Training Frequency on Measures of Muscle Hypertrophy: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis.
Schoenfeld BJ1, Ogborn D2, Krieger JW3.
Author information
Abstract

BACKGROUND:
A number of resistance training (RT) program variables can be manipulated to maximize muscular hypertrophy. One variable of primary interest in this regard is RT frequency. Frequency can refer to the number of resistance training sessions performed in a given period of time, as well as to the number of times a specific muscle group is trained over a given period of time.

OBJECTIVE:
We conducted a systematic review and meta-analysis to determine the effects of resistance training frequency on hypertrophic outcomes.

METHODS:
Studies were deemed eligible for inclusion if they met the following criteria: (1) were an experimental trial published in an English-language refereed journal; (2) directly compared different weekly resistance training frequencies in traditional dynamic exercise using coupled concentric and eccentric actions; (3) measured morphologic changes via biopsy, imaging, circumference, and/or densitometry; (4) had a minimum duration of 4 weeks; and (5) used human participants without chronic disease or injury. A total of ten studies were identified that investigated RT frequency in accordance with the criteria outlined.

RESULTS:
Analysis using binary frequency as a predictor variable revealed a significant impact of training frequency on hypertrophy effect size (P = 0.002), with higher frequency being associated with a greater effect size than lower frequency (0.49 ± 0.08 vs. 0.30 ± 0.07, respectively). Statistical analyses of studies investigating training session frequency when groups are matched for frequency of training per muscle group could not be carried out and reliable estimates could not be generated due to inadequate sample size.

CONCLUSIONS:
When comparing studies that investigated training muscle groups between 1 to 3 days per week on a volume-equated basis, the current body of evidence indicates that frequencies of training twice a week promote superior hypertrophic outcomes to once a week. It can therefore be inferred that the major muscle groups should be trained at least twice a week to maximize muscle growth; whether training a muscle group three times per week is superior to a twice-per-week protocol remains to be determined.


----------



## Lilo (Feb 1, 2017)

^^^ x2 on 2x


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2017)

I dicked around with 3x/wk when I was a pup for maybe the first year or so. Moved to 2x/wk for a short period of time until the weights got heavy and over training became a factor. In theory, I think the muscle can be hit 2x/wk but with compound movements that are needed for growth, it's hard to isolate a single muscle.

Answer: Once a week for a long long time now.


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 1, 2017)

I've always favored a 4 on 1-2 off split. Hitting each once a week didn't seem like it was doing the trick.. hitting each every 5 days felt right


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 1, 2017)

Always seen better results from 2x a week but everyone is different you just have to find what works for you


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 1, 2017)

What is this body part training you speak of... Sounds evil.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 1, 2017)

I've trained twice a week, a four on one off, five on one of, three on one off...For me personally right now a four day split is working really well.  Day off is when I feel I need it, wether it's after 2 day or 8, and everything in between.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 2, 2017)

Read, learn, apply & make gainz:
The Bro Split: why it sucks & better alternatives


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 2, 2017)

How often do you train the same muscle?

Once or twice a day depending on how horny the gf is.


----------



## snake (Feb 2, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Read, learn, apply & make gainz:
> The Bro Split: why it sucks & better alternatives



That's close to what I do. Damn! I have been doing it all wrong for all these years. :32 (18):


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 2, 2017)

chest twice, everything else once


----------



## Milo (Feb 3, 2017)

Depends on the muscle. Hamstrings are dominantly fast twitch and take longer to recover. Whereas a slower twitch muscle would recover faster. Other variables are strength and size of the muscle.
 There is no set number and no single direct study that is an end-all answer. But I would say at least twice. Everyone is different and you need to do some playing around with your program to find out how much you can get away with. Why work a muscle only once a week when it can be beat to shit 3 times a week? You'd be missing out on a ton of progress. But at the same time, if you train that muscle 3 times a week and it can only take twice a week, you're going to be doing too much and eventually crash and burn. 
Keep track of your volume. Start low and gradually bring it up until you find the sweet spot.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 24, 2017)

Ah yeah, the frequency factor! At the end, it boils down to the lifestyle you have - demanding work, or lack of sleep can significantly influence workout routine. I agree with Milo "Everyone is different and you need to do some playing around with your program to find out how much you can get away with" - a beginner can train the same muscle group every other day and still benefit from it - unlike advance trainee who can push himself beyond limits. Pro athletes train 4 or 5 days a week - should anyone train more? Well thought out training split can get you hitting every muscle group to some extent twice a week.


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 24, 2017)

Well like Snake, after years of learning for myself I landed on and have been on the aforementioned Bro Split....For mannyy years actually. Long before it was known as the bro split actually.
I can tell you that the symptoms of over training are very real, or where for me at any rate.
Experience will lend itself to your decision Sharlak.


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 24, 2017)

Once a week here . I am sore for 3 days after a workout on the muscle I hit.
Can't see how people can do recover in 3 days to hit that same muscle again if they really killed it? Sometimes I can do 6 days but that takes aas and alot of food and sleep.


----------



## BuildingTV (Feb 24, 2017)

This is good info. I been hitting 3x week.
But I don't notice much growth. Maybe I should change my routine. God I need help lol


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Well like Snake, after years of learning for myself I landed on and have been on the aforementioned Bro Split....For mannyy years actually. Long before it was known as the bro split actually.
> I can tell you that the symptoms of over training are very real, or where for me at any rate.
> Experience will lend itself to your decision Sharlak.



Yeah - overtraining may be accompanied by one or more symptoms that are usually hard to detect. One thing is sure - it's real!


----------



## Rip (Feb 25, 2017)

For me it's once per week


----------



## Rip (Feb 25, 2017)

That's what I do. I've been doing it as long as I can remember. 
I never train push and pull in the same day. Although, I have done Bi's and Tri's together before.  At one time I was trying Chest and Back. 
I either do one body part per day. If I do push one day, I do a pull on the following workout day. 




sharlak88 said:


> This is my question I have done frequency x2 for example Wednesday leg strength and Friday leg hypertrophy.
> But reading a book of bodybuilding I found that the author ( Nick Evans) recommends training each muscle 1 day a week.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

I love doing chest and back together - it makes me feel amazing after the workout! That way I can hit legs the next day just fine.


----------



## Rip (Mar 2, 2017)

Hitting legs the next day works. That's the only way I would do it...or take a day or two off


----------

